# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Тематические песни для праздников

## Светлана Барабаш

ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЕ ПЕСНИ:

Песня на праздник "Иван-Купала" -"Иван Купала-ночь любви!"
Песня на праздник "Русский чай" -"Русский чай"
Песня на праздник "День Победы" -"Россия-душа"
Песня "Гимн Учителям" (демо в исп. Анастасии Шацкой) 
Детская песенка "Пингвинята"
 и др. песенки... 

Предлагаю комплекты : плюс, минус, текст. http://lanhen.narod.ru/MUZIKA.html

Если вам пригодятся какие-либо минуса из наших других песен- спросите, тутже Вам пришлю (т.к. на своём сайте я ещё не все свои минуса выставила, потому что не знаю, нужны ли они кому-нить вообще..) Спасибо, с уважением певица Светлана Барабаш.

----------


## Лев

*Светлана Барабаш*,
*Хоть я любила тебя беспрекословно, 
твоя любовь была как анаша*, 
Укуривалась? :Vah:  :Ha: 
Послушать невозможно - еррор...

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

Как же так? Всё работает!.. :Aga:  Насчёт "обкурилась" -я поняла это как шутку, правильно? Ведь художнику не обязательно самому курить, чтобы нарисовать человека с сигаретой. Спасибо, Лев, за внимание к моему творчеству!! Приятно, чёрт возьми!!!

----------


## Лев

> я поняла это как шутку, правильно?


 :Aga: 
Опять зашёл - плееров вообще не видно...(опять ошибку показывает) Скачал одну, остальные не получилось. Послушал - неплохо :flower:

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

Я всё переделала, убрала лишние плеера, теперь можно спокойно всё слушать и скачивать...если это хоть немного интересно...

----------


## liubachsa

> ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЕ ПЕСНИ:
> 
> Песня на праздник "Иван-Купала" -"Иван Купала-ночь любви!"
> Песня на праздник "Русский чай" -"Русский чай"
> Песня на праздник "День Победы" -"Россия-душа"
> Песня "Гимн Учителям" (демо в исп. Анастасии Шацкой) 
> Детская песенка "Пингвинята"
>  и др. песенки... 
> 
> ...


*У вас прекрасные песни. Замечательный дуэт.
Жаль нет минуса на песню "Русский чай", пожалуйста если можно пришлите на почту liubachsa@gmail.com*

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

> *У вас прекрасные песни. Замечательный дуэт.
> Жаль нет минуса на песню "Русский чай", пожалуйста если можно пришлите на почту liubachsa@gmail.com*


Вышлю в ближайшие дни! :Aga:     Светлана.

----------


## zosima

Буду благодарна за минусовку "Русский чай" ludmila-utrobina@mail.ru

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

Вам тоже нужна эта песня? Хорошо, высылаю.

----------


## nimfa

Песни интересные, спасибо за творчество.

----------


## nimfa

Если можно мне минус песни"Русский чай" и "Новый год"Спасибо!!!!   (ganna-@mail.ru)

----------


## Ладушка

Привет! А я не пойму как прослушать. Нажимаю или  сразу идёт на сохранение или   выскакивает счётчик посещений. Для тех, кто "на бронепоезде" можно объяснить подробнее. Куда тыкать? :Thank You2:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Добрый вечер! Можно и мне минус песни Русский чай и Новый год! Спасибо за творчество!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Присоединяюсь, плиз минусовки Русский чай и Новый год. Спасибо за песни, очень красиво!!!

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

Приехала с гастрлей, поэтому отвечаю не сразу..  либо пришлю Вам на почту, либо, если получится -выставлю прямо здесь, т.к много просьб об этом накопилось. Спасибо, с уважением, Светлана Барабаш.

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

> Привет! А я не пойму как прослушать. Нажимаю или  сразу идёт на сохранение или   выскакивает счётчик посещений. Для тех, кто "на бронепоезде" можно объяснить подробнее. Куда тыкать?


Надо нажать на название песни, если выскочило окно на сохранение, то там же (в этом же окошке) есть и кнопочка "открыть" , Надо на неё нажать, т.е. не на "сохранить", а на  "открыть" (эти две кнопки находятся рядом в одном окне) - просто жмакните на эту кнопочку и тут же начнётся проигрывание песни.  Если не получится, скажите...  Спасибо, с уважением, Светлана Барабаш.

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

> Если можно мне минус песни"Русский чай" и "Новый год"Спасибо!!!!   (ganna-@mail.ru)


Дала Вам минусовку "Русский чай". Сообщите - Вы получили его?

 К сожалению наш минус "Новый год"  стёрся (утерян),  пишем его теперь "поновой"

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

> Присоединяюсь, плиз минусовки Русский чай и Новый год. Спасибо за песни, очень красиво!!!



Куда высылать?? адрес Вашей почты?

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

*Оксана Радуга*,
Куда высылать минус песни "Русский чай"  ?   Адрес Вашей почты?
, А минус "Новый год" , сожалению стёрся (утерян),  пишем его теперь "поновой"

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Можно в личку, или вот адрес.

oksana_rybko@mail.ru 

Спасибо!!!

----------


## лена комар

*Светлана Барабаш*, буду благодарна Вам , если вышлите мне минус "Русского чая". заранее спасибо!

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

> *Светлана Барабаш*, буду благодарна Вам , если вышлите мне минус "Русского чая". заранее спасибо!


Куда высылать? Ваш адресс эл. почты?

----------


## Айсидора

*Светлана Барабаш!* Спасибо за песни!  :Tender: 
Такие добрые и светлые и задорные! Удачи Вам в творчестве! :049: 
Будем ждать минуса песни "Новый год"

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

> *Светлана Барабаш!* Спасибо за песни! 
> Такие добрые и светлые и задорные! Удачи Вам в творчестве!
> Будем ждать минуса песни "Новый год"


Ребята, не знаю - успела, не успела - но в-общем минус "Новый год" готов, высылаю вместе с плюсом (в несколько  обновлённом варианте). С наступающим!!!   Жду ответа))

http://narod.ru/disk/1139083001/NovGodminus.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/1139144001/NovGodplus.mp3.html

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

Ребята, не знаю - успела, не успела - но в-общем минус "Новый год" готов, высылаю вместе с плюсом (в несколько обновлённом варианте). С наступающим!!! Жду ответа))

NovGodminus.mp3


NovGodplus.mp3

----------


## Лесяvrbt

Добрый вечер! А можно и мне минусочек песни "Русский чай". Интересная песня. Спасибо.
lesya@xaker.ru

----------


## Эврика

Очень приятные песни)) Прослушала только несколько пока Чай, Травы, Банька (очень понравилась). Спасибо!

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

Леся, Вы получили минус "Чая"?

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

Спасибо, Эврика!!

----------


## Дарья.

Светлана Барабаш, здравствуйте, можете мне тоже прислать минус "Русский чай"??? schebolkova@yandex.ru

----------


## Анна Дмитриенко

Вы умнички!!! Замечательные песни! :Victory:

----------


## Angel_Stike

Спасибо большое за творчество. Я получила большое удовольствие

----------


## владимир7194

Здравствуйте Светлана. Пожалуйста вышлете мне минус ( Русский Чай ) . Буду очень благодарен!!!

----------


## rudnevavarya

Классно когда можно услышать или исполнить песни именно тематические.

----------


## татуся

Коллеги, вы просто волшебники!!!
Огромная благодарность за ваши шедевры!!!Молодцы !!!

----------


## laks_arina

Патриотизм…
Высокие слова.
А начинается всё с колыбели,
С первого смешного «МА…»
С любви к семье: родным и близким,
С поклона дЕдам низко-низко.
Потом посёлок, город и страна,
Какая б ни была она.
Но тут твой дом, соседи и друзья,
Всё это Родина твоя!
За Родину когда-то жизни отдавали
Солдаты, а не за медали.
Они достойно завещали жить,
Беречь покой страны, творить, любить!
А если, вдруг, придёт беда,
Не пасовать пред нею никогда!
Бороться до последнего и не сдаваться,
Быть вместе всем. Объединяться!
Вас призываю мимо не пройти,
Глаза не отводить,
Помочь и жизнь спасти!
Диск "Победа и весна" - это международный благотворительный проект в пользу больной девочки Миланы Семеньковой https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsOarNy1EDU

ПОБЕДА И ВЕСНА 1 ч.
1 часть
Обзор https://cloud.mail.ru/public/56QE/3pZ8ov5P4
Содержание https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gd6a/38KKDaeQG

ПОБЕДА И ВЕСНА 2 ч.
2 часть
Обзор https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5PJD/3hJ8wdzke
Содержание https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H7ci/5Ag3EFkdS

Альбом разделён на 2 части по возрастному признаку:
1-я часть для деток помладше, 2-я - для более старших и даже для взрослых.

Проект благотворительный! Все средства будут перечислены Милане Семеньковой
Стоимость одного диска (одной части) на выбор - 600 р, комплект из 2-х дисков - 1000 р.
По вопросам приобретния обращаться к Екатерине Маканиной katrinakim36@mail.ru

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsOa...ature=emb_logo

----------

NikTanechka (16.03.2020)

----------


## Ангелина1234Т

Это очень интересный формат. 
Я раньше с таким не сталкивалась.
Мне было бы интересно узнать больше!

----------


## sgrimsaund@bk.ru

*АРАНЖИРОВКИ И МИНУСОВКИ ПЕСЕН - НИЗКИЕ ЦЕНЫ* 

Мы Студия звукозаписи GRIMSOUND - и мы уважаем Ваше мнение и выбор. Чтобы найти сайт студии с примерами работ, наберите в Яндексе слово *ГРИМСАУНД*

Именно поэтому начало аранжировки ( 10 сек) мы делаем для Вас - *БЕСПЛАТНО* ! ( демо в качестве примера)

Если у вас есть авторская песня - просто отправьте ее к нам и вы услышите, что она зазвучит по новому уже через 1-2 дня.

Аранжировка песни на заказ на сегодняшний день может быть сделана удаленно, недорого и в самый короткий срок.
Так же мы оставляем Вам право выбора уровня аранжировки / или минусовок, а именно категории:

	1	Эконом ( 3000 р) :* сделает ученик аранжировщика. 
	2	Эксперт (6000 р) :* сделает аранжировщик (only loops and samples)
	3	Профи ( 9000 р) :* мощная, яркая аранжировка с живыми инструментами, при участии саунд продюсера и всех музыкантов* студии.

Воможны услуги записи профессиональных вокалистов ( мужской или женский вокал )

ВНИМАНИЕ ! Чтобы найти сайт студии с примерами работ, наберите в Яндексе слово ГРИМСАУНД

Создание аранжировки опытными музыкантами и звукорежиссёрами с креативными и профессиональными подходами обязательно найдут дорогу к любому слушателю недорого, дешево.






Примеры работ и контакты на нашем сайте:

https://grimsound.ru/pr-site

----------

krinka (14.10.2020)

----------

